# dog ate mouse poison :(



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

My pup ate mouse poison...why we even had it idk...evidently my Mom put some under the deck years ago..and somehow a bit of it made its way to a place where my pup got it.

We called the Emergency Vet they said to call Animal Poison Control..we did..they told us to give her peanut butter and 3 tablespoons of Peroxide, walk her for 15 minutes until she pukes..if she doesnt then do it once more then call back.

Well she never puked, but then they said to not worry the poison would not enter her system for 3-5 days and just to take her to the vet in the morning. While I trust these people (I mean I have to..I guess...) why didn't they just tell me to relax and take her to the vet in the morning in the first place...I mean nothing new developed from the attempt to induce vomit..so wtf? hah

Sorry for the ramble I am just nervous bout my pup..she seems alright... they said the Vet will put her on Vitamin K1 for about a month and she will be fine...

I am sure others have had dogs ingest various poison.......just wondering how you all dealt with it..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

when did this happen?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

do you have a syringe? IDK why the heck they told you about some peanut butter. A large syringe without the needle is best. You have to make sure that peroxide gets down in her tummy. move fast. With the syringe you can juice it down her throat.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i have dealt at home with a dog that has been poisoned. It's no joke.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

IBC, please help the doggy.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck mara, hope to read that she is fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I do not have any sort of syringe..she swallowed all the peanut butter mixed with peroxide..now that I have calmed down syringe seems to have made much more sense lol.

So are you saying it would not be a good idea to wait until morning to bring her to the vet?

She hasn't shown any different signs besides being her usual sleepy self at this time of night..

edit: She initially ingested it around 8:30ish its now 10 here.

I should add that she didn't really get much of it..because there was only half a 'block' of it out there. We found more than 2/3 of that half block (dont feel like figuring out the actual fraction)..then pulled a lot out of her mouth..so I am not even sure if she actually swallowed anything..I was on her within seconds when I saw that she had something


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HONESTLY, if youre not hard up for money, Id take her to the vet. Its better to be safe than sorry....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eh idk, I would still go to walgreens or something looking for a syringe.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> HONESTLY, if youre not hard up for money, Id take her to the vet. Its better to be safe than sorry....


Not worried about the money, she is definitely going to the vet the second it opens..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's best to get it right away, but it won't hurt to make her toss her cookies, its better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> eh idk, I would still go to walgreens or something looking for a syringe.


Yeah I guess it doesn't hurt...should I just giving her peroxide til she vomits??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah I would give her 2 full syringes should do the trick. I'm talking a good sized syringe not a little insulin syringe.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

When Maile ate chicken bones, I gave her so much peroxide I thought shed die (it was okay'd by the vet), she wouldnt puke. Then I was told to give her a table spoon of salt...5 seconds later...PUKEEEE.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah I would give her 2 full syringes should do the trick. I'm talking a good sized syringe not a little insulin syringe.


Alright I am going to the store and pick one up..thanks..I will report back after she hocks up.

edit: Mara hates me right now...she doesn't want me going near her because I kept forcing her to eat that peanut butter haha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

never heard of the salt... im gonna do a non dog used experiment to see if it has a reaction.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

use straight peroxide and get it out. dont let it absorb into body.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

at work we had to give one of the cats I worked with IPACAC then charcoal capsule to absorb the toxins ... along with milk thistle to help the liver with function ... I never knew about the peroxide good to know ... hope your baby is ok


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Well bad news.......they didn't have any syringes at the store...



Good news...literally seconds after I found out they didn't have any..my Dad called saying she puked ha.

She puked a couple times..it was mostly peanut butter and watery stuff (guessing the peroxide) with only a little bit of the greenish poison...so I hope that she got it all out..

anything else I should do now until morning?

I read online before that they give the dogs Vitamin K1...they had Vitamin K at the store..it was only $3 for a big bottle so I bought it figuring worse case I threw out $3...is this the same as K1? 

THanks for all your help guys


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good deal, I'm glad she ralphed! I've never heard of the K1 to be honest with ya.... keep an eye on her. if she gets lethargic get her on something with electrolytes. Pedialyte or gatorade. I spent 5 days nursing my dog back to health.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> good deal, I'm glad she ralphed! I've never heard of the K1 to be honest with ya.... keep an eye on her. if she gets lethargic get her on something with electrolytes. Pedialyte or gatorade. I spent 5 days nursing my dog back to health.


Thank you so much for your help.

I am sure she will sleep until morning when we wake her and take her to the Vet ha...my father is taking off tomorrow to stay with her all day after the vet. Hopefully she will be okay...and to think I was planning on going to bed early tonight to get some rest ha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> never heard of the salt... im gonna do a non dog used experiment to see if it has a reaction.


Immediately after Maile ate it she puked. I dunno if it was that or the 8974987239847298347 bottles of peroxide I made her swallow. But she didnt puke until like an hour after we gave her the peroxide, and right after the salt. My chis vom when they so much as smell peroxide. lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

make sure she doesn't continue to vomit throughout the night and watch for loose stools... after loose stools comes blood from the rectum, not bloody poo, just blood from the butt, and seizures.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahhh...this is too much. Id be at Emergency Vet. $142 vet visit and all. Lol. Im a hypochondriac for my dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah some butt whipe poisoned neela when she was about 4.5 months old. it was scary!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I couldnt imagine! Id wipe my butt with that butt wipe if I found them!!! 

Once when I was at work and my boyfriend was alone with my Chis, he let them play with a bottle of Tylenol, cuz he didnt think they could get the top off...well, they did...and I come home to an empty bottle of Tylenol and a boyfriend whos like, I didnt think they could get the top off. Well, his punishment was driving me an hour and a half to an ER and then having to stay up till 3 (when he has to get up at 4:30) AND shelling out the vet bill. Thatll learn ya! Let the dog play with a bottle of Tylenol. :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oooh i would've whipped his butt!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I contemplated beating him to a bloody pulp...but I decided Id rather him pay the bill.  I win! Hahaha. My house is dog proofed now. There is nothing chewable that they can get. Maile however, is learning she can just reach the kitchen counters...I hear her and Im like...MAILEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Dang dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

your new one has discovered she can reach her tippy paws on the counter too...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> your new one has discovered she can reach her tippy paws on the counter too...


Oh fantastic!!! When we get our new countertops, Im going to have them raise them like 6". HA! Lol. I like taller counters...makes it look more snazzy. I could get babygates I guess...lol. That would probably be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a lil update for anyone interested...

She went to the vet yesterday morning..got two shots of Vitamin K1...and she has to take pills of K1 for a week then go back and get a blood test. So hopefully the pup will be okay.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. I was so nervous I could even post cuz my hands were in my mouth from bitting my nails.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Ha me too...

I mean she is not entirely in the clear yet..but the Vet said she will likely be fine, we just have to monitor for bruising or dried blood around her eyes...if we see either she needs to get to a Vet asap.

He said people come in multiple times per week saying their dog has eaten something poisonous...maybe he was lying but it made me feel better knowing its something he sees quite often.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't doubt it for a second. I can't stop my pits from eating everything. My little one will even eat rocks, literaly. I realy hope Mara comes out unharmed. I had a very bad experience with rat poison, but you will be fine, specially with all the good advice and poeple from GP.com, that is why I love it here.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Alexis did that last a few years ago thankfully I walked in on her and induced vomiting with peroxide so it didnt' have time to do any damage but we still gave her K1 for a week afterward she did fine so now we use mouse traps no more poisen!


----------

